# connecting audio from my pc to my tv



## thirstycamel (Jul 7, 2007)

hey everyone
I have windows media center and I need to connect the audio from my computer to my tv. is there anything i can do so that i can hear anything on my computer on my tv? i already have a graphics card with an s-video out port that i will use to connect the video to my tv but i dont know what to use to connect the audio to my tv. i was thinking maybe an rca adapter? im not sure what to do. i would like to connect the audio from my pc to my tv using rca cables. what do you thing i should do?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

S-Video contains only Video, there is no audio in the signals.

You would need a 3.5mm stereo to 2 x RCA jacks cable, from the "Line Out" (Speaker socket) on the PC to the AV L and R audio in on the TV.

In other words, the audio comes from your sound card at "line level" into the TV TCA AV Audio jacks.


----------



## thirstycamel (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks kiwiguy thats exactly what i needed:up:


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The cables are very common and not expensive...


----------

